# Quick questions for FurCon 2017



## nyannom1 (Jan 10, 2017)

Hello all, 
Further Confusion 2017 will be my very first convention I will go to and I have some questions that I couldn't find on the official site. If any of these questions actually are on the site, please let me know where.
1) The first day of the convention is the day where people who pre-registered can pick up their badge. Is it only this day? I've checked FC's schedule and only found one thing labeled under "Pre-reg pickup", and that's this Thursday.
2) How do I know where a restricted area from minors is? I don't want to accidentally walk into a panel that's not intended for children and get kicked out of the con.
3) How safe is the convention? A few people discouraged me to go because I could get treated in an inapropriate way and I want clarification that this isn't the case, at the very least not very likely. I am going with a friend who's my age.
That's all the questions for now, thank you for taking the time to read.


----------



## Phatcat72 (Jan 11, 2017)

I have no idea about picking up badges after the first day, but I do know that the 18+ panels are all marked as such in the schedule. they also tend to check at the door.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 11, 2017)

I can't speak about this particular convention, but...

Usually prereg badges can be picked up any day between certain times. Check the con's website for details.

Adult only will always be marked and usually will have someone checking ID's at the door. You can really only stumble into one if you're really trying.

Just like most large events, you need to be aware of your surroundings. Make sure that you have all of your things with you when you go from place to place. Also, stay together, just because if you lose one another it might be hard to get back together because of the crowds. There are also people that you can report to if someone acts in a way that makes you uncomfortable. 

Take care ~


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 11, 2017)

^^This pretty well covers it. But I would suggest verifying whether or not you will need a 'guardian' with you as well. We went to MomoCon last year & their rule was 16 & up, no problem. 15 & under had to have someone over 16 there. So I would double check bf you get to the tix booth. Info should be on con website.

Picking up your badge should be available on any day. There is usually a line for pre-register & a line for pay-at-the-door. Pre-reg just kinda speeds you thru. It's very nice.

The panel sched for Momo had anything that was 18+ very clearly labeled, in the program, on the online sched, and at each panel room at the appropriate times. And there should be con-workers posted to verify age. 

I would def use the buddy system at all times. Do not split up from your friend. Do panels together, get food & fangear together, go to the bathroom together (not together, but you know what I mean.) Safety in numbers. A good con will have plenty of workers & should have some sort of security around somewhere.

I would also suggest carrying a smaller purse (crossbody works great) to keep your money & anything of importance in. (Basically, don't take just a backpack.) You'll find it a pain in the ass to have to keep taking it off & on everytime you need something out of it. (And it keeps it less accessible to anyone who might not be such a good person.)

 You will have a ball!! Just be smart & don't let it overwhelm you too much!! Hope you have a blast!!


----------

